# Testolone, Ostarine & Ligandrol Stack



## CGA96 (Jul 4, 2019)

Hi Guys,

First post on this forum as I couldn't find the answer anywhere online. I stacked Ostarine and Ligandrol before for 8 weeks and got good gains from it but I was just wondering if it is possible to stack Ostarine, ligandrol and Testolone.

If it is a good stack, what should I be taking of each? I was thinking of doing 20mg testolone, 10mg ligandrol & 20mg ostarine for 8 weeks.

If anyone could provide some more insight on this I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Yup, I do it all the time.

RAD 20mg

LGD 10mg

I tried osterine on my last one, but I feel like it triggered my autism and crazy intrusive thoughts, so not bothered again, it's highly unlikely caused by it tho. May try again.

E2A: the thing I'm doing different in this cycle is using testosterone enanthate, I highly recommend overcoming the needle fear (if you have one) it's the best thing I ever did. And it's rather simple really. Pop into your delt. Aspirate, plunge, grow.. but if not, I think you're on the best warm road with LGD and RAD ;-) your doses are spot on also bro.


----------

